# Squat Replacement?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys

Currently doing a strength based workout 5x5:

Monday

Squats

Bench Press

Rows

Assistance - 2 sets of 8 Hamstring Curls, Weighted Sit-ups

Wednesday

Squats

Military Press

Deadlifts

Assistance - Sit ups, 3x8 Calf Raises

Friday

Squats

Bench Press

Rows

Assistance - 3x8 Bicep Curls, Dips and Tricep Extensions

...... My strength is increasing but getting really bored of squats. I know they are possibly one the best strength exercises but is there an alternative? I understand if not but was not sure if you could advise on anything else?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hack squat +_+ lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The alternative is to wipe the spunk out of your **** flaps and man the **** up.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol. There are variations of squats and to be fair squats aren't 100% required to build good legs but they are the best way to do it.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 122209
> 
> 
> Lol. There are variations of squats and to be fair squats aren't 100% required to build good legs but they are the best way to do it.


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

If you cant back squat, then front squat. If you cant front squat, then you might as well find a hole in the ground and wait for the inevitable to happen.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I can squat and do squat, just get a bit bored of them because I do them 3 times a week. I know they are a beast of an exercise, I will just mix up the variations or something


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> The alternative is to wipe the spunk out of your **** flaps and man the **** up.


Harsh but fair. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> I can squat and do squat, just get a bit bored of them because I do them 3 times a week. I know they are a beast of an exercise, I will just mix up the variations or something


Any access to resistance bands?

If you have I find going to about 50% and whapping some of these on a great change. do 10 sets of 2, (maybe to a box) with 60-90 seconds rest.

Another alternative is to do some single leg stuff, Pistols etc. Great idea for your knees. **** even walking lunges will be a possible replacement.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wear a bra under your t shirt while you squat .


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> The alternative is to wipe the spunk out of your **** flaps and man the **** up.


Waste of spunk.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just stick to your programme , once your squaring a decent weight move onto another.

We all get a bit bored sometimes.

Maybe get some new tracks for ur iPod or get a mate to do the same routine then you won't want to let them down.

You won get anywhere if you bail as soon as you lose interest for a bit


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I personally don't think squats are the miracle exercise everyone makes them out to be.. My legs were sh*t before I started squatting and they're still sh*t.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DB squat

Goblet Squat

Trap Bar Deadlft

Leg Press

Front Foot Elevated Split Squats

Bulgarian Split squats


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> The alternative is to wipe the spunk out of your **** flaps and man the **** up.


I like your posts, Matt, but sometimes you really need to actually say what you mean and not pussy around it! :lol:

Squats x3 per week are fine so long as volume and intensity each session is sensible. Maybe try alternating higher and lower reps between sessions or, as others have said, alternate a session of regular squats with one using squat variations - hacks (machine or bb), front squats, split squats etc.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Trap bar deadlifts


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

More squats


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

L11 said:


> I personally don't think squats are the miracle exercise everyone makes them out to be.. My legs were sh*t before I started squatting and they're still sh*t.


 Throw in some heavy goblet squats.......


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

since i cant squat due to the fact i dislocated my shoulder a week ago i swapped squats for extra leg press sets.

5 heavy sets absolutly trash my legs, and its been going up like 10kg per session which is good 

and i guarentee when i can sqaut again in a couple of weeks itl have gone up too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Changing an exercise because your bored of it, even though strentgh and progression on it is constant.

lol.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Not quite the same but I tend to prefer the seated leg press, I find it better on my back.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Cyclists squats are a nice change (you can't go as heavy though)...(If you are not sure what they are - get the grey thingies from a step and put your heels on them to squat - you can go quite deep but it does get your calfs too).


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> The alternative is to wipe the spunk out of your **** flaps and man the **** up.


Haha! That's brilliant!!


----------

